# Cómo hago para controlar un motor paso a paso con un PLC



## pianos (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola gente, quisiera saber como hago para controlar un motor paso a paso en un PLC , la idea es la siguiente, tengo un motor paso a paso y un sensor que mide distancia, es decir cuando tengo una variacion de distancia el motor paso a paso gira la distancia que alla variado.

PD: se puede realizar con un logo o un zelio? o necesito pasar a un tipo mas softificado como Twido?


----------



## VichoT (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola. depende de varios factores. el tipo de motor PaP, el PLC que usaras  la velocidad con la quieres que gire el motor.

por ejemplo. yo planeo usar un plc siemen s7200 ( un proyecto que tengo entre manos) para manejar un motor Pap pero la una solucion viable que concebi es usar un driver para manejar la secuencia del motor. es un motor bipolar y la secuencia que le tengo es la mas simple (bob1, bob2, bob3 y bob4)
usando las Q0 (y Q1 para otro motor) esas salidas son especiales y permiten entregarme un pulso modulado con la frecuencia que necesito. esto activara el driver del motor ( un circuito generador de pulsos, un contador binario y un driver de corriente)...

aun esta en fase de pruebas y estoy perfeccionando el cto driver cuando tenga algo listo posteo esquemas.

PD: haceme recordar please porke la memoria ya noes como antes jaja.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Se puede hacer con el Logo!, con el Zelio con el Millenun III entre otros, ya que las unidades más nuevas traen incorporado funciones especificas para el control
El tema es cual es el sensor en cuestion, y como entrega la información en su salida, es digital es analogica? por alli hay que hacer una pequeña interface.
Por otro lado si es solo eso lo que tiene que hacer el microPLC hay otras opciones simples y menos costosas, es descabellado utilzar un S7 por volumen y costos para esa simple aplicación, ya que se puede llevar a cabo con circuitos lógicos comunes y cuando más con un micrcontrolador como Pic o Atmel 

Si pasas todos los detalles se te puede dar una imformación adecuada a tus requerimientos


----------



## VichoT (Nov 4, 2010)

hola. lose un S7 para manejar un motor es mucho. ( es el unico PLC que tengo accseso). la limitacion que yo veo es la capacidad de las salidas del PLC para manejar tren de pulsos( pulsos que controlan al motor de digamos a 1khz. para que un motor de 200pasos gire a 5 RPS.segun lei dela documentacion del S7 las salidasQ2a Q7 no pueden manejar un tren de pulsos de esta frecuencia tan alta...


en resumen. es mejor como dice pandacba. hacerce la circuiteria logica parate sin PLC es mas economico.


----------



## geraperez (Nov 17, 2010)

saludos, ese control se puede hacer con un s7 200,con la salida Q0 aunque tambien se puede hacer con un pic


----------



## pandacba (Nov 17, 2010)

aqui te dejo un simulador del S7-200 
Aca podes bajar el S7-200 en una hora y en dos horas

http://jnogues.awardspace.com/documents/S7-200_1h.pdf

http://jnogues.awardspace.com/documents/S7200_2horas.pdf

Son dos excelentes manuales para aprender las funciones y como se programa y con el simulador poder ir probado y viendo


----------



## CESAR AUGUSRO PEREZ SILVA (Nov 17, 2010)

Bueno amigo pianos 

como siempre se quiere ayudar pero a mi punto de vista nadie pone las caracteristicas ni los datos de lo que va utilizar y si no tiene ni idea de lo que va utilizar que coloque eso ,para asi poder ayudarlo desde cero 

vamos a ver 

el sensor de distancia que vas a utilizar intuyo que es in sensor ultrasonico este sensor puede tener una salida analogica ya sea de 4 -20 ma o de 0- 10 v. Lo que facilmente podrias colocarlo en la entrada del logo 

ahora como no sabemos que vas a mover ,ni tampoco que carga vas a transportar asuminos por seguridad que la salida del logo siemens ( que es a rele y que normalmente maneja 10 amp resistivos y 5 amperios inductivos ) no la queremos sobrecargar con temas de excesivas comutaciones asi que elijes mejor un logo con salida a transistor.

Pero si lo haces tienes que tener una tarjeta interfase , osea que vas a utilizar dos salidas del logo q1  y q2 cada una de ellas las derivas a un optocoplador que a su ves valla a un contador que sea up/down para asi controlar la posicion de ambos sentidos asi se aleje o acerque ( esto lo haria por seguridad es mi parecer ).

Y la resolucion de pulsos lo da tu programa es un juego de funciones que puedes ejecutar , y si necesitamos un gran numero de pulsos pues no te haces problemas ya que puedes en tu tarjeta interfase generar un multiplicardor de pulsos asi si el logo envia un pulso en la tarjeta este se traducira a 10 - 20 -o mas

bueno a mi parecer tienes que dar mas datos para poder ayudarte mejor, y con eso poder tener una base de que nivel de avance tiene tu proyecto 

espero que te sirva 

saludos

cesar perez silva
lima-peru


----------



## romarlo (May 19, 2012)

te mando este pequeño ejemplo a ver si te sirve


----------



## tenue (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , quisiera ver a alguno de ustedes tendra un diagrama de un driver para controlar un motor a pasos bipolar 4 cables a 8 ampers , ya que los que encuentro son como para 2 ampers muchas gracias


----------



## jamesoro (Dic 22, 2014)

bueno yo me quiero sumar pero con mucha curiosida, ya que no sabia que se podia hacer eso, el ejemplo me habrio los ojos , que bien,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 22, 2014)

Hola, si dices que tienes un driver para 2A. Pues quizás con reemplazar los controladores de salida para el requerimiento sea suficiente. Sube el esquema que tienes.


----------



## Shey123 (Sep 15, 2022)

*H*ola*, *amigos*. N*o puedo abrir el ejemplo de motor pap en microwin*. ¿A*lg*u*ien me ayuda*?*


----------



## unmonje (Sep 15, 2022)

pianos dijo:


> Hola gente, quisiera saber como hago para controlar un motor paso a paso en un PLC , la idea es la siguiente, tengo un motor paso a paso y un sensor que mide distancia, es decir cuando tengo una variacion de distancia el motor paso a paso gira la distancia que alla variado.
> 
> PD: se puede realizar con un logo o un zelio? o necesito pasar a un tipo mas softificado como Twido?


¿ porque perder tiempo en lo que ya está bien hecho ?  en lugar de concetrarse en el problema  
Controladores de servos ya existen y tienen una enorme ventaja respecto de los CASEROS, porque tienen un *control/ limitador*  de corriente muy útil y un *STAND BY (ON/OFF), *para cuando el motor se detiene en algun lugar.
En suma, tiene los PROBLEMAS* no visibles* ya resueltos, que si son necesarios, uno se quiere matar cuando se da cuenta que no los tiene.
Diría que casi todos los servos podrían controlarse con un PLC cualquiera.
Es indispensable un PLC que posea al menos, *una salida rápida* de pulsos.
Eso no quiere decir que el programa sea un paseo, pero ya tiene la mitad del problema resuelto.
Va a necesitar además, un par de sensores de _fin de carrera_ posiblemente, porque de lejos, todos los problemas parecen fáciles, hasta que uno se acerca al asunto.
La NASA lo sabe, puede consultar porque tienen experiencia y mucha..   🤣

Los SERVOS suelen traer un DIP SWITCH, para elegir la corriente  de TOPE del STEPPER para que NO SE QUEMEN las 2 cosas.

Conectar lo de esta manera.
   👇


----------



## Shey123 (Oct 9, 2022)

*H*ola amigos, yo estoy en la misma situaci*ó*n con un pls s7 200, necesito controlar un tren de pulsos para una etiquetadora, necesito me ayuden con un proyecto*_*sencillo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2022)

Los que venden los motores paso a paso industriales , también venden sus drivers


----------



## unmonje (Oct 9, 2022)

Shey123 dijo:


> *H*ola amigos, yo estoy en la misma situaci*ó*n con un pls s7 200, necesito controlar un tren de pulsos para una etiquetadora, necesito me ayuden con un proyecto*_*sencillo.


¿ En la misma situación que quien ?
El S7 200 aunque ya *viejo*, tiene salidas rápidas. (*Y0, Y1* son rápidas.
Si mal no recuerdo, creo que tambien tenia algun par de  *entradas rápidas. ( X0, X3)*

En la red te dan para descargar el editor por 30 dias sin cargo.
 Asi que, si escribe el programa rápido y tiene el cable, en un par de semanas lo escribe y listo.
*Comprar la licencia es caro y NO miran para otro lado, como hacía Microsoft.  *

Necesita el editor -compilador de SIMENES y por supuesto, saber hacerlo. Tambien el Cable de comunicaciones, que cuesta unos dineritos.
y comprar la  * licencia del software*, que debe de andar por la versión 11 y pico  hoy dia.
Si ya tiene el PLC, hay que saber de que año es su firmware,  para ver cual es la versión de soft que logra programar o reprogramar un PLC viejo existente.

Es importante saber que en SIEMENS , las conversiones se tienen que hacer a mano y explicitamente, y que el PLC, -->NO asume NADA de NADA. es poco potente, aunque un buen fierro y seguro.

( inteligencia artificial no se conocía, en la edad media alemana )

Reconozco que el Assembler o el LADDER de SIEMENS son bastante *duro para programar*, pero con práctica , cariño y mucha, mucha experiencia y paciencia, los Alemanes, lograban programar esa COSA, caso contrario, los mandaban al frente RUSO ó a hacer consultas a forosdeelectronica.com.

( Si me habré  acordado de la familia del *Führer* programando esa COSA )  🥴

En general , en la mayoria de los casos, no necesita acceder a interrupciones o WDog para usar las salidas rápidas, pero si las necesita estan disponibles. Exitos. (no escribo programas para terceros) 🥴


----------

